# Ye ole chicken in crock pot dilemma



## LEFSElover (Nov 1, 2004)

*I am putting a chicken in the crock pot in about an hour.
What on earth can I do to it to make it better than usual?
I have many ingredients so I'll patiently wait for responses.
Lot's of potatoes for sure so I'll make mashed for dinner.
Is there a way to brown it so it's not just a soggy mess of limp meat when it's finished?  Husband doesn't like microwaves meats as he says they're always like stewed or boiled without much flavor.

TMIA*


----------



## Audeo (Nov 1, 2004)

What is "usual", lefse?  How do you normally cook it?


----------



## jkath (Nov 1, 2004)

Wow - so much to think about there....

You could always "spice it up" and throw in tomatoes, onions, some minced jalepeno & cilantro...
Then serve it with a dollop of sour cream and some avocado slices.

(I saw SoCal and immediately thought "mexican food"!)


----------



## jkath (Nov 1, 2004)

oops - forgot - 
serve on a bed of mexican rice.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 1, 2004)

*rub it down with butter, salt and pepper it, add some thyme or rosemary, either being fresh, sprinkle on top of it, and let it go.  I'd like to somehow have it brown and crusty which I think isn't possible in the crock.*


----------



## Juliev (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: ye ole chix in crock pot dilemma*



			
				LEFSElover said:
			
		

> *I am putting a chicken in the crock pot in about an hour.
> What on earth can I do to it to make it better than usual?
> I have many ingredients so I'll patiently wait for responses.
> Lot's of potatoes for sure so I'll make mashed for dinner.
> ...



lol lefselover.. are you of English descent?  lol.. "Ye ole chix.. "


----------



## southerncook (Nov 1, 2004)

season well, brown in skillet and add to water and white navy beans, in the crock pot add some carrots and 2 whole onions (stud one w/about 3cloves) and a bay leaf and let it go.might want to start the beans, put the chicken pieces and the rest in after an hour or so. add a couple of links of sausage in there at any point. yummy stuff. season to taste, but I like summer savory and thyme with the beans along w/salt &Pepper of course!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 1, 2004)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> *rub it down with butter, salt and pepper it, add some thyme or rosemary, either being fresh, sprinkle on top of it, and let it go.  I'd like to somehow have it brown and crusty which I think isn't possible in the crock.*



The crockpot is not going to facilitate a crusty skin, that's for sure, but flouring and searing the chicken first, then adding to the crock pot, will help some.

I like to add lots of onions, some garlic, fresh parsley, chopped turnips, several plum tomatoes, green beans and tarragon leaves into the pot with about 1/2 cup of chicken broth, then drizzle with 2-3 tablespoons of balsamic vinegar.  Once plated, I drizzle with fresh lemon juice.  Serve with a fresh green salad and sliced fruit for dessert.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 1, 2004)

thanks


----------



## Juliev (Nov 1, 2004)

I was just kidding lefselover


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 1, 2004)

LEFSElover through in a rutabega or parsnip, and when I used my crockpot I always browned it first.  Add some herbs such as thyme, sage, parsley, rosemary always makes it good.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 2, 2004)

*oh norsekog.........
there are very few things that I won't/can't/shant/couldn't eat.
One of those things are rutabagas.  My mom forced we three girls to eat them when we were growing up.  I guess very typical of her upbringing of being a "Wegie".  Anyway, I hate them so much the word itself makes my skin turn green.  Turnips or parsnips I do like and that'll end up one day in that crock with chicken.
yesterday, I put my concoction in the crock and left.
I got home and it wasn't done.
It hadn't started out frozen so I couldn't figure how 10 hours on low it was still pink and not falling off the bones.  But, it wasn't.  I put it in the oven for 45 minutes and now it's done.  Tonight, I'll pull the chicken off the bones, make a nice rich chicken broth and do chicken and dumplings.*


----------



## norgeskog (Nov 2, 2004)

LEFSElover said:
			
		

> *oh norsekog.........
> there are very few things that I won't/can't/shant/couldn't eat.
> One of those things are rutabagas.  My mom forced we three girls to eat them when we were growing up.  I guess very typical of her upbringing of being a "Wegie".  Anyway, I hate them so much the word itself makes my skin turn green.  Turnips or parsnips I do like and that'll end up one day in that crock with chicken.
> yesterday, I put my concoction in the crock and left.
> ...



Sounds good, LEFSElover, and I will remember not to mention the "R" word when posting to you.


----------

